# Bed Bugs!



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

My boyfriend currently has bed bugs in his dorm room and we have both been experiencing itchy bites and such. I am worried that they might come back to my apartment and get to the hedgies. Does anyone know how they effect hedgehogs? I know they aren't carriers of anything, but I am still a little concerned.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Since bed bugs aren't microscopic I think they would probably get eaten. My hedgie has gone nuts over the occasional fruit fly. Bed bugs I suppose smell like fresh blood and would most likely be very appetizing to a hedgie. I could be wrong on this. A call to a vet might be the answer.


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

That makes a lot of sense; Thanks Reaper!
I noticed a lack of flies, including fruit flies in my room (I keep my food in there) and that all makes sense. I sort of spaced on the fact that bed bugs are much bigger than something like mites, which we thought the bites on us might have originally been from. I made sure to check the girls for that and it wasn't that.
Thanks again!


----------

